# Battlefield 3 Laggt?



## Timmey2007 (26. Oktober 2011)

bei mir laggt es teilweise stark auf manchen leveln, ich suche schon ein niedrigen ping!
liegt es daran das der day-one-patch noch nicht drauf ist?
kann ich den patch jetzt schon irgendwie installieren oder muss ich bis morgen warten?


----------



## chbdiablo (26. Oktober 2011)

Wie hoch ist dein Ping?
Welchen PC hast du?
Vielleicht ist es gar kein Lag sondern einfach Ruckler, weil dein PC das Spiel nicht ganz packt.
Am Anfag laufen solche Spiele öfters nicht perfekt, der Day-One-Patch wird aber weder heftigen Serverlag, Clientlag oder große Performanceänderungen bringen schätze ich.
Installieren dürfte sich der Patch über Origin automatisch.


----------



## Timmey2007 (26. Oktober 2011)

Mein ping ist 30 (gerade gemessen) 
Intel q9550@3,7ghz
4gb 1066 ddr2 ram
gtx 570phantom
80gb ssd systemplatte 

im singleplayer ist alles ok, nur multiplayer!
wo sehe ich denn die genaue versionsnummer von battlefield?
achso und ich kenne den unterschied zwischen lag und sch... Pc


----------



## Peter23 (26. Oktober 2011)

Den Proxy hast du wieder aus gemacht gell?


----------



## Timmey2007 (26. Oktober 2011)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Den Proxy hast du wieder aus gemacht gell?


 

Ja habe ich.


----------



## Timmey2007 (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die Versionsnummer von battlefield 3 sehen kann?
Bei spieledetails steht nix.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

Hast Du mal im Hauptmneü von BF geschaut? Oft steht bei Spielen die Version irgendwo am Rand.


----------



## sTormseeka (27. Oktober 2011)

Day one Patch ist schon drauf,der Netcode ist auf ein paar Maps noch nicht optimal (64 Player).
Laggt bei allen so,musst aufn Server Patch warten...


----------

